# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kako se pripremiti za carski?

## alef

Sve su prilike da moram na carski (placenta previa) za nekih dvadesetak dana. Zanima me sto u tom periodu mogu uciniti da poboljšam izglede sve prodje glatko... Od Dr ovdje nikakvih savjeta, osim ponašajte se normalno. Prvo sto mi je naumpalo jeste mozda uvesti neki dodatak željeza da spriječim anemiju... 
imate li savjeta? 
Jeste li vi imali nekih posebnih priprema u tom fizičkom smislu?

----------


## Argente

Ne. Ali ja sam imala iznenadni CR.
Uzmi si špag koji ćeš svezati za podnožje kreveta pa se po njemu rukama vući da se lakše digneš. Ja to nisam imala ali moja cimerica je, i bilo joj je puno lakše dići se nego nama ostalima koje bi se prvo okrenule na bok, pa na sve četiri, pa tako sišle (možeš i to probati par puta).
Operi kosu neposredno prije odlaska u rodilište i uzmi šampon za suho pranje.

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam sve rodila carski, prvi je bio iznenada, drugi nakon pokušaja da ipak ide prirodno, treći su odmah rekli da mora carski

kad sjedaš stavi ruku na trbuh i zakreni noge, pa tek onda se digni u sjedeći ili polusjedeći položaj, nemoj se smijati tad trbuh na rezu zna jako boljeti
probaj ne jesti slano, da što manje vode nakupiš

----------


## betty blue

počni piti neki probiotik jer ćeš dobiti koktel antibiotika od kojih vrlo lako možeš gljivice pobrati

----------


## Val

> Sve su prilike da moram na carski (placenta previa) za nekih dvadesetak dana. Zanima me sto u tom periodu mogu uciniti da poboljšam izglede sve prodje glatko... Od Dr ovdje nikakvih savjeta, osim ponašajte se normalno. Prvo sto mi je naumpalo jeste mozda uvesti neki dodatak željeza da spriječim anemiju... 
> imate li savjeta? 
> Jeste li vi imali nekih posebnih priprema u tom fizičkom smislu?


ovo nije loša ideja. meni je željezo bilo loše pa sam morala primiti 2-3 doze nakon cr.

Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

> Operi kosu neposredno prije odlaska u rodilište i uzmi šampon za suho pranje.


Odreži nokte na nogama  :Smile: 
Postoje veliki vodonepropusni flasteri koji se mogu prilijepiti preko rane, za eventualno pranje, ali ne znam gdje se to može kupiti, valjda u nekoj apoteci.

----------


## Ginger

u svakoj ljekarni ima tih flastera, meni su ga stavili odmah u rodilistu
tusirala sam se drugi dan kod zadnjeg carskog

----------


## Argente

Skini trajni (ili bilo kakav) lak/gel/umjetne nokte štagod, s ruku i nogu

Pirseve, naušnice, leće...ovo su upute za bilo koju operaciju ali nek se nađe

----------


## Argente

> tusirala sam se drugi dan kod zadnjeg carskog


bome...ja se nisam sastavila tjedan dana...istuširala sam se negdje treći ali kosa no way do doma
otud savjet za šampon za suho pranje  :lool:

----------


## Argente

Ma možda nisam ni treći, ne sjećam se više, ali kose se jako dobro sjećam jer je vidim na slikama

----------


## martinaP

> Skini trajni (ili bilo kakav) lak/gel/umjetne nokte štagod, s ruku i nogu
> 
> Pirseve, naušnice, leće...ovo su upute za bilo koju operaciju ali nek se nađe


Gel ne mora skinuti s noktiju, ali mora biti proziran.

Kosu sam oprala treci dan, jos u rodilistu. A tusirala se drugi dan, odmah nakon ustajanja i micanja katetera.

----------


## Ginger

> Gel ne mora skinuti s noktiju, ali mora biti proziran.
> 
> Kosu sam oprala treci dan, jos u rodilistu. A tusirala se drugi dan, odmah nakon ustajanja i micanja katetera.


je, potpisujem
i pranje kose

meni je neopisivo tezi oporavak nakon prvog vbac-a

----------


## ina33

Slamku za pit vodu koju možeš zabiti u bocu vode, ako bude spinalna anestezija - to ovisi o bolnici kojoj gravitiraš, na SD-u tako rade, i onda je, ako se dobro sjećam, preporuka da se prvi dan glava ne odiže baš.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam na SD radila i u općoj prvi porod

----------


## Lili75

Alef
Ne trbaš nikakve posebne pripreme.
Najbitnija priprema neka ti bude u glavi.  :Smile: 

To je moj savjet.Polako i smireno.
Cure su ti dale praktične savjete i vrlo korisne. Eventualno pij više željeza i probiotike (ja bi ih ponijela i u bolnicu).

I ja sam se tuširala u bolnici, koji dan nemam pojma.
Brzo sam se i dignula i šetala hodnicima gore-dolje. U početku pogrbljeno, a onda sve uspravnije.

Sretno, bit će sve dobro!

----------


## ina33

Alef, ako ti je lakše sve što detaljnije znati, i ako ideš na SD, i ideš na spinalnu (pred nekih 10 god je većina išla na spinalnu), ima genijalan topic o carskom - žena sve detaljno opisala - tu, na Rodi, mene totalno umirilo. Od toga da je normalno da ti se gornji dio trese mimo tvoje volje, do toga što ćeš osjetiti, što ne, do tipa da možeš sve pratit što ti rade (ali možda bolje ne  :Smile: ) u reflektoru od svjetla koji ima zrcalo efekt - na spinalnoj ti stave paravan, ali gore možeš ćirit. Ja sam planirala ćirit, pa odustala kad sam vidila da mi se gornji dio trese.

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam na spinalnoj gledala sam postupak u lampi iznad znam da je to nekima grozno ali moraš se s nećim zabaviti to vrijeme

----------


## ina33

> ja sam na spinalnoj gledala sam postupak u lampi iznad znam da je to nekima grozno ali moraš se s nećim zabaviti to vrijeme


E, to. Ja sam odustala od toga, jer sam se previše tresla i bilo me frka da se ne budu morali bavit samnom ako me ustrtari pogled na rezanje. A ova cura je sve super opisala, tako da se nisam brinula kad mi je taj gornji dio počeo jako podrhtavat (prije toga nisam nikad bila na spinalnoj, pa mi je dobro došlo da sam znala da je to normalno).

----------


## jelena.O

ja se nisam tresla samo sam šutila, to je bila jedina žrtva

----------


## Ginger

joj, di je to bilo kad sam isla na prvi carski
kad sam se pocela tresti, ja sam se bas prepala
i onda su me isli uspavati za sivanje, bez upozorenja
dok sam tonula u san, mislila sam da umirem 
i pomirila se s tim u tih par sekundi
ajme, al sam se iznenadila kad sam se probudila  :lool: 
na drugom je mm bio samnom i to mi je jako puno znacilo, nisam se tresla niti me bilo strah, bas me smirivao
al je on skicao sta rade  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam teško podnijela carski. Oko mene su se žene ustajale 2. dan ko ptičice, a ja se rušila. Užas. Baš težak oporavak.

----------


## jelena.O

Drugi dan samo iza totalne
Zadnji put su me digli to popodne i uvalili dete na noć

----------


## betty blue

> Ja sam teško podnijela carski. Oko mene su se žene ustajale 2. dan ko ptičice, a ja se rušila. Užas. Baš težak oporavak.


meni je prvi carski bio takav, užasan, jako težak oporavak, a drugi je bio pjesma
i svakako bih preporučila spinalnu čak i ako te je strah tog uboda (mene je bilo)
iako, i dan danas znam osjetiti to mjesto gdje je išla spinalna. I dalje se užasnem kad pomislim da sam dozvolila da me netko bode u kičmu  :psiholog: 
moram napomenuti, mene je nakon druge spinalne strašan svrab i pospanost uhvatila, rekli su mi da je to normalna nuspojava. Prošlo je drugi dan

----------


## eryngium

Ja sam evo friška, digli me 4h od operacije i nakon 48h otpustili kući, bio spinalni blok. 
Beba je bila sa mnom svo vrijeme, dan i noć od kad su me izvezli iz sale. 
Savjet je da ako ideš u Ri rodilište, odeš rodit negdje drugdje jer je 5.kat dosegao nove razine horora. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

> Ja sam evo friška, digli me 4h od operacije i nakon 48h otpustili kući, bio spinalni blok. 
> Beba je bila sa mnom svo vrijeme, dan i noć od kad su me izvezli iz sale. 
> Savjet je da ako ideš u Ri rodilište, odeš rodit negdje drugdje jer je 5.kat dosegao nove razine horora. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Uzas uzasa  :Sad: 

Petrova je za carice cista petica. 
Jedino predugo ne daju jesti (zadnje sam vecerala u cetvrtak, prvo rucala u nedjelju, a spinalna je bila u pitanju).

----------


## jelena.O

lako za klopu, piti moraš

----------


## Lili75

Ja se nisam tresla, a ni šutila.  :Grin: 

Pjevušila sam, to me umiruje i kad je bebolina bila van, zamolila sam ih da se potrude lijepo me sašiti da jednog dana opet mogu imat svoje lijepe trbušnjake  :lool:  mislim da su mislili da sam skrenula s pameti al su se i nasmijali i obećali bit pedantni (i bili su) :Grin:  , pričala sam također s anesteziologinjom. 1. put je bio hitni carski nakon 22h trudova, a 2. put planirani.

Nisam gledala u zrcalo jer od takvih prizora okrećem glavu.

----------


## Optimist

> lako za klopu, piti moraš


Nije bas tako, 3 dana ne jesti, a treba ti snaga.

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam imala predobru ekipu na carskom, divnu anesteziologinju, koja me je cijelo vrijeme mazila po glavi (zenu nikad vidjela), pricala sa mnom, govorila sto rade i usmjerila mi glavu prema Opti da je vidim kad je stigla  :Heart: 
Svirala je super muzika i meni je tih pola sata bilo najljepse iskustvo u zivotu. 
Prvo dizanje mi nije uspjelo, drugo polovicno, bila je treca sreca. Nemoj se prepasti slabosti i vrtoglavice pri dizanju, normalni su i prolazni. 
Takodjer, kod spinalne se nemoj brinuti ako osjet u noge dolazi malo sporije, neugodno je, ali sve se vrati na svoje, nekom prije, nekom malo kasnije. 
Ja sam se bojala uboda u kicmu i iznenadila se da je kao i svaki drugi ubod injekcijom, prvo ide lokalni anestetik pa druga injekcija ne boli, cini mi se da tako ide.

----------


## jelena.O

> Nije bas tako, 3 dana ne jesti, a treba ti snaga.


A svako malo ti dojde netko ,a i imaš svašta u torbi
Ja sam od onih koja nije jela vanjsku hranu,oni malo kaj sam dobila mi je bilo ok

----------


## Optimist

> A svako malo ti dojde netko ,a i imaš svašta u torbi
> Ja sam od onih koja nije jela vanjsku hranu,oni malo kaj sam dobila mi je bilo ok


???
Pa nije stvar u tome da se ne moze prosvercati hrana, vec u medicinskim propisima. 
Mozda ih netko i krsi, ali obicno pacijenti ne riskiraju s takvim stvarima, vec se drze uputa, koje su zbog neceg donesene. 
A nije bas ni mjesto ni vrijeme da se propitkuju.

----------


## Optimist

I na poluintenzivnu nije smio nitko osim muza na pola sata. Zapravo, ni u sobu u sezoni gripe.

----------


## jelena.O

Pa ako kaže da ne smiješ jesti n dana,svaki dan prekrižio i imaš dan manje
Iskreno ja sam uvijek drugi dan dobila jesti koji crni treći četvrti dan
Dok sam bila na poluintenzivnoj nitko nije smio unutra ali već drugi dan di u sobi i tad je znalo dolaziti i previše posjeta cimerica

----------


## alef

Hvala svima na savjetima i informacijama. Najviše me ustvari strah samog postupka: spinalne, reza, šivanja, tih prvih 12-24 sata... ali, naravno, samo da svi iz toga izdajemo živi i zdravi, i to će se pregurati  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Sve će bit ok sretno
U koju bolnicu ideš?

----------


## Konfuzija

Ha, meni nakon spinalne ledja nikad vise nisu bila ista. Sagnem se bez problema, ali kad se treba uspraviti, dodjem do pola, pa odmorim... Mozda koincidencija, a mozda i ne.

----------


## jelena.O

I sad nakon toliko godina?

----------


## Konfuzija

Zeljezo si vec davno trebala poceti piti. P
otpisujem za suhi sampon, iako mi je higijena tih dana bila zadnja rupa na svirali, najgore je bilo sto sam sama morala presvlaciti dijete, a kreveti su taman bili optimalne visine da mi utroba pri tome ispada van... Eto, ja bih ti savjetovala da odes privatno roditi ako mozes, ali to bih i svakoj drugoj trudnici poznavajuci stanje hrvatskih rodilista.. I jos jedna prakticna stvar, trazi analgetik cim osjetis da te mrvicu boli, a ako i ne, popij ako ti nude.

----------


## Konfuzija

> I sad nakon toliko godina?


Nakon skoro 5 godina, da.

----------


## j-la

Ovo sa analgetikom sam pročitala ovdje na forumu, i primijenila na drugom porodu.
Zadnji dan u bolnici sestre me nisu ni pitale već odmah pripremale analgetik.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam imala dva cr, za drugi se nisam ništa specijalno pripremala jer mi je nakon prvog bio vrlo lagan oporavak. U stvari bolnicu sam birala po tome gdje se najbrže otpusta nakon cr, izludila sam nakon prvog cr u Vinogradskoj gdje sam bezveze čubila 6 dana. Zato mi je na SD bilo super, nema intenzivne i treći (tj četvrti ako računam nulti) se išlo doma. U Vinogradskoj je bila intenzivna ali je smještena soba odmah pored radjaone - nisam cijelu noć spavala od vikanja.
U Vinogradskoj je tuširanje bilo odmah idući dan, a na SD tek kad sam dosla doma, do tad sam se brisala vlažnim ručnikom, no sve u svemu bilo mi je sto se higijene tiče puno bolje na SD nego u Vinogradskoj jer sto ti vrijedi mogućnost tuširanja svaki dan ako ti se gadi uc u kupaonu. Mislim da se to promijenilo u medjuvremenu, jer sam čula da vise nisu zajedničke kupaone, no problem je bio i u frekvenciji čišćenja te manjku apsolutno svega ( toaletpapira, sapuna, papirnatih ručnika....) Imala sam i opću i lokalnu anesteziju, oporavak jednak, nikakvih posljedica... Nakon prvog cr su mi dali željezo, nakon drugog nije trebalo ni to. Lijekove protiv bolova sam prestala dobivati drugi dan jer me nije nista bolilo...

----------


## alef

Evo 15 dana nakon carskog, da prijavim da je sve prošlo mnogo bolje nego sam očekivala... 
Nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih nus-pojava od anestezije, ni drhtavicu, ni mučninu, ni glavobolju... 
Iako su me vodili kao pacijenta s visokim rizikom od krvarenja  (previja plus terapija clexanom do dan pred porod) i čekali s početkom operacije dok im ne donesu par doza krvi da imaju u pričuvi, srećom nije bilo ničega vanrednog...
Oporavak je bio solidan, prva dva dana je bilo teško ustati i jedva bih otisla do wc-a, ali svaki naredni je sve lakše...

Hvala svima za ohrabrujuće odgovore!

----------


## jelena.O

a gdi si bila?

----------


## Optimist

alef, cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

i da četitke, nadam se da je i dijete ok

----------


## alef

Hvala na pitanju, i bebac je super, s obzirom da je rodjen 3 sedmice ranije, nije imao nikakvih poteškoća... 3350, 51 cm  :Smile:  da je dogurao do termina stigao bi brata i sestru (oni su bili 4kg +) 

Ja sam preko bare, relativno blizu Kaae  :Smile:

----------

